# Trouble with Thomson tg585 V7 wireless gateway.. please help!!!



## FranklinsTower (Dec 26, 2009)

My Thomson Gateway (Wireless Router ADSL) automatically restarts itself at what seems to be set time intervals.. when I bought it and configured it, it was working great for about a month. then I had to reset (from the reset button on the back) and reconfigure it because I couldn't access the router page on IE, and now I have this problem: every few minutes the router automatically restarts itself and cuts off my internet connection. Is it possible that it's set on auto-restart? Is there such a thing with routers? And is there a way I can fix this, perhaps through telnet? I can now access my router's page on IE and access my router with a telnet command, but I don't know how to fix this. Do I have to reset and reconfigure it again? Please help. 

I've also checked that the power supply and the WAN connection are stable so the problem isn't from there. I also do not think that there is a physical problem with the router, because it's new (I've only had it for one month) and it's in perfect condition. Plus, this problem never happened before I reset it manually and reconfigured it.. I think I might have messed up something there.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please don't post duplicate threads. If your thread is in an inappropriate forum, please report it and a moderator will move it.

Continue the problem resolution here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31...teway-wireless-router-please-help-445050.html


----------

